# I am getting better and am hooked



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I started back riding after about 25 years being off of a bike in any real way. Tinkered around on a mountain bike on MUT with the wife and son yadda yadda

I was very heavy - 6'3 335 type 2 diabetes, high BP, sleep anpea, high cholesterol etc. On about 7 medications a day.

Had gastric bypass surgery sept 2011

150+ pounds weight loss later ( I am about 185) , my average ride is about 20-30 miles + 3 times a week

Trying to work on hills. My flat average is probably 17-19mph - hills are 5 

I went down to NY this weekend and rode past my old spots (in live in MA)

All american burger - the best burger place around - no more eating there though :cryin:

I am improving though. My next challenge is 2 metric centuries in a weekend - we'll see if that happens. I know I can do one - no problem. The seconds day -we'll see how I feel

Great site - love the info on it


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Lol, love the second picture!

Keep up the great work and keep having fun! I don't have a story like yours but I still find it very inspiring! I too love bicycling and I'm not sure any more if ride to get in better shape or if I get in better shape so riding is easier. 

Good luck with your next challenge, even though it sounds like you won't really need much 'luck' (it can't hurt though!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Excellent! Getting healthy is worth the effort. I also love the endorphins running through my brain after a nice long ride.


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome story.

I have a number of friends who have spent their entire life involved in horse related activities - each of them, when they hear other people's interest, say the same thing: "It's not a hobby, it's a lifestyle."

For cycling, the tie isn't nearly as strong (not like you're bike will starve if you decide not to feed it for a week or two), but I find the core concept is the same. Those that get into it seem to make a lifestyle change that goes well beyond the bike.

Clearly your choice started with something more dramatic than the bike, but it's great to see how you've woven that in. As to the two metrics, if you get up to where you can do a training ride of 80-90 miles, then you can do two metrics. It's hard since your body wants to go into recovery mode, but very doable.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

furthest ride so far has been 52 miles. I did that in under 4 hours with a rest. I think The 63 miles should be no problem. Especially since I have all day.


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

52 miles in under 4 hours is a solid time.

If you can do two 63's back to back, you can do almost certain a century in a day too. =)


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

Hills are beasts. You're doing awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Byron M. (May 29, 2012)

Keep it up!


----------



## Sangster (Jun 26, 2012)

Love this story! Great job!!


----------



## Benjamin S (May 17, 2012)

Keep up the great work. That's definitely a life changing weight-loss.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

you can eat whatever you want... in moderation...

I don't think i will EVER stop eating the things i like.. I've had a Dairy queen Blizzard (small) once a week this summer, and I've lost the most weight ever. 

Granted.. I'm going through a case of runner's knee so that may come to an end until I get better.. I don't even know if cycling is safe while having this


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks All

Unfortunately R1000 I cannot eat anything I want.

Having gastric bypass surgery there are things that your body will not tolerate

dumping syndrome - not fun at all


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I love a good burger and is one of those priority things on my list when we visit America.

All the best. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Impressive! Well done!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> I started back riding after about 25 years being off of a bike in any real way. Tinkered around on a mountain bike on MUT with the wife and son yadda yadda
> 
> I was very heavy - 6'3 335 type 2 diabetes, high BP, sleep anpea, high cholesterol etc. On about 7 medications a day.
> 
> ...


Hope to see you at the SCC in September. What are you planning to do for nutrition while riding? I'm thinking a bottle or two of Kefir (as recommended by the nutritionist I am working with).

ExChef


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

water, bananas , gu gel. Whatever snacks they have

I usually have a banana and water for 30-40 mile ride so whetever snacks they provide should tide me over.

I'm figuring to get there between 7 and 8. I can't imagine the metric will take more than 6 hours or so


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

What about the type 2, high BP, sleep apnea, cholesterol & medication count?


----------



## MaliceFox (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome story man! and great job on the weightloss! Inspiring for sure. Keep up those rides!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Testpilot

all my levels are spot on- no more apnea - no cpap. Only medication I take is vitamins (b complex/ b1/ multi vtamin? vitamin d) and allergy meds

All the vitamins are a necessity after gastric bypass surgery. I also take saw palmetto - but that has nothing to do with any of the other stuff


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

congratulations bruva, you have given me a kick in the arse of an inspiration to stop eating junk food once and for all....hopefully soon I'll be able to post a before and after pic of myself...


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

The Tale Of The Tape...

You've got me by 2 inches in height but I beat you in max poundage (highest recorded was 354 but that was after a bit o loss) and now hover around 190.

It certainly makes a diff on ascents.

Good work.


----------



## cried at birth (Nov 6, 2010)

This story made me happy. I join the chorus of gratulations.
Dispite slight gastric challenges, I read between the lines that you have gone trough a life altering reformation. 

Health an physical well-being does things to one's attitude towards all other aspects of life. 

I wish you the very best and hope that your story will continue to inspire people...


----------



## cried at birth (Nov 6, 2010)

R1000 said:


> you can eat whatever you want... in moderation...
> 
> I don't think i will EVER stop eating the things i like.. I've had a Dairy queen Blizzard (small) once a week this summer, and I've lost the most weight ever.
> 
> Granted.. I'm going through a case of runner's knee so that may come to an end until I get better.. I don't even know if cycling is safe while having this


You should find out about that knee. Too bad if those things keep you from doing what you love. 

The runners knee are supposedly nerves reacting to impacts, so according to my limited knowledge on anatomy; cycling provides the same muscular exersise without the beating wear on old joints. 

Hope to read you are back on the saddle soon!


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

GBS here also. 6'2 and 395 in Oct of 2010, still 6'2 and now at 230. I ride as often as I can and am addicted. No meds except vitamins. During long rides I eat bananas, string cheese, and protein bars along with GU drink mix. Longest ride to date is 34 miles, planning one for Sept 15 at 60 miles, Eugene to Florence Oregon.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

matfam said:


> GBS here also. 6'2 and 395 in Oct of 2010, still 6'2 and now at 230. I ride as often as I can and am addicted. No meds except vitamins. During long rides I eat bananas, string cheese, and protein bars along with GU drink mix. Longest ride to date is 34 miles, planning one for Sept 15 at 60 miles, Eugene to Florence Oregon.


Way to go matfam. 

Thank you to everyone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

I am also a member of the GBS club. This time last year I weighed roughly360lbs. Through hard work I dropped down to 340ish before heading down the surgical path. I am down another 130 since January. (About 70 since my surgery in April) my stage two hypertension is gone along with the diabetes. I am waiting to follow up with my sleep health doctor before stopping the autobipap.

So here's to us for having chosen to take back our lives!

ExChef


----------



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes it's good to be half the man you used to be.... Keep it up


----------



## Cadence Cycling (Aug 13, 2012)

Keep it up!!!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

roade 42 miles yesterday - 1/2 of it in the pouring rain. Got lost too. I was following a map but took a wrong turn and cut off part of the trip - I was going for about 54 It was too bad that it was raining - I could have really zipped down the road I was on. I rode by brakes a lot.

Took about 3.5 hours I probably could have cut off 45 minutes it it wasn't raining and I knew where the heck I was going


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> roade 42 miles yesterday - 1/2 of it in the pouring rain. Got lost too. I was following a map but took a wrong turn and cut off part of the trip - I was going for about 54 It was too bad that it was raining - I could have really zipped down the road I was on. I rode by brakes a lot.
> 
> Took about 3.5 hours I probably could have cut off 45 minutes it it wasn't raining and I knew where the heck I was going


Nice! We did ~33 miles yesterday, lots of hills (about 3000' of climb). Rode up to Hollis NH and back around. Was a great ride. Yeah, we got soaked too. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

That's where I was. I started in chelmsford. went through westford , pepperell, nashua hollis etc

Northern Exposure | Bicycling in New Hampshire

was the route I was supposed to take

We have to hook up for a ride someday


----------



## SixStringMadness (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the weight loss and healthy lifestyle change. I had a bit of a wake up call in a lesser way, but none the less a wake up call. I spent most of my life eating as I pleased, not really gaining an ounce. Little did I know it was related to a genetic food allergy, and after diagnosed, in three years put on 40+ pounds and nearly quit any and all activity. My cholesterol went through the roof, and my doctor was going to put me on medication.

I refused such medication, and decided it was time for a true lifestyle change. In the process I've become hooked on cycling. Fiance says obsessed.... So far I believe I've lost half of the 40, and reversed my high cholesterol.

Thanks for sharing!! Keep it up


----------



## Flairball (Aug 1, 2012)

Similar story here, too. Over the years my workout changed from a cardio base, to a weight training base. Each year I put on a few pounds, until last year I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes. Changed the diet, and started running again. It's amazing how easy it is to change your diet when you're making sustainable changes. Started cycling again just a few weeks ago when I was unable to run because of an ankle injury. I was an avid cyclist when I was younger, so getting on the bike again was easy. The ankle is now healed, so I cycle a few days a week, and run a few days a week. And I've lost a good chunk of weight, 5'10" 236, down from 278 in January. For me the biggest reward has been seeing my rugby improve. I'm not playing like I did when I was in my 20's, but making much more of an impact on the pitch.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Sixstring, flairball,

Keep up the great work! It isn't easy, but well worth it in the end.

ExChef


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

Right on! 

Love seeing people take control of their lives and inspiring others while doing so. 

These are my favorite threads to read. It wasn't long ago, 15 months and 3900 miles actually, that I was 45 lbs heavier, and couldn't make it up the small hills without feeling like my heart was going to produce the first human generated mushroom cloud. Rode 80 solo miles Saturday hitting every hill route I knew and could find. 

Stick with it folks, it keeps getting better.


----------

